# The 110 years old Cinema



## bartje (Mar 26, 2010)

This beautiful cinema was build early 1900's.
Abandoned for more then 30 years and waiting for money for restoration and a new purpose.

More at www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9. 





10.





11.


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks remarkably intact for having sat for 30 years. Must be well built.

Great pics too.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bartje,this is quality..its amazing that overseas sites dont seem to get trashed quite like the ones over here do!


----------



## racingstripes (Mar 26, 2010)

that place looks awesome. i love the staircase and wiggly windows on the doors. 
german is it. i pray it stays that way or is repaired for another 30 years and isnt damaged. 
looks lovely


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2010)

Love this...it's totally delightful. Such a fantastic close-up shot of the chandelier.
Great find and pics, as always.


----------



## johno23 (Mar 26, 2010)

what a findNice to see it so intact and original.I do hope they find a suitable use for it and dont get the UK bug of demolition.


----------



## shakey (Mar 27, 2010)

bartje said:


> 6.



ever wondered where microsoft got their 'Windows' logo from!!!!

seriously, awesome find and as others have said remarkabley intact for 70 years or so abandonment! (is that a word!!)


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats brilliant Bartje, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2010)

Another top find from our man on the continent! Well done Bartje, this is a really special find, and you have captured it very well.


----------



## bartje (Mar 30, 2010)

Hope you like this one also:

http://360.to/panoramas/display/6/theater


----------



## steadyguy (Apr 1, 2010)

Given it's age you would think it would be "art nouvea" but it must have been well ahead of it's time when it opened because it has a lot of "art decor". A really nice place,thanks for sharing.
steadyguy.


----------



## Nigelwyn (Apr 2, 2010)

The 360 is really well done. Great exposure.


----------

